# Problem with reptilekeeping.net Any1 used them?



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys was just wondering if any1's bought off them? I ordered £400 worth of vivs and equipment, due to be delivered on tuesday. He was very nice and got back to me quick until I paid. On Tuesday nothing arrived and after emailing him I got an email saying he'd just recieved payment and will deliver to arrive to me on wednesday. Nothing arrived. I tried to ring loads and emailed him now 3 times with no response. Managed to book today and tomorrow off work aswell so have wasted an entire weeks annual leave for nothing. Still nothings arrived and no word. Anyone have any experience with them. I'm worried i've been had because they said they didn't have a system to pay online or over the phone so I had to do a bank transfer. Help! Put my mind at ease. Been racing to the window every 5 minutes for the last 3 days every time I hear a truck. :gasp:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Any1? Still no delivery and no word.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been dealing with them for quite a few years now without any problem.I had a email off Paul last night and he has been having problems with Royal mail losing things that might have somthing to do with it.When paying i have used c/card and Paypal on the web site no problems.

Rob


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Cheers Rob, makes me feel a little better. Not much cos he could at least email me. He said he was sending it tuesday because of the problems they were having last week. I've spent a 3rd of me wage, taken a week off and I don't even know if it's been sent or if I'll lose my money. So all I can do is sit in doing nothing. But thanks for saying so.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I've used them before for a kilo of cork bark(they had it at the best price) and it came with no problems.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Cheers Joey, fingers crossed everything arrives ok.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> Cheers Rob, makes me feel a little better. Not much cos he could at least email me. He said he was sending it tuesday because of the problems they were having last week. I've spent a 3rd of me wage, taken a week off and I don't even know if it's been sent or if I'll lose my money. So all I can do is sit in doing nothing. But thanks for saying so.


No probs.Paul is doing a degree at uni so he might not be able to get at a computer during the day.I know what you mean about spending loads of money and having to wait for ages had that problem ordering herpteks(not off paul) after nearly 8 weeks i gave up.Hope you here from him soon.

Rob


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I recently bought a load of vivs etc off the reptilekeeping.net website. There was a minor cock up with the order (one viv wasn't sent out), but when I contacted Paul about it he was very apologetic and extremely helpful; the problem was resolved straight away. Everyone can make a mistake; it's how that mistake is dealt with that counts and, I must say, I was impressed with the way he sorted out this one. On that basis, I'd happily buy from him again.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, finally got an email a minute ago. The vivs are out of stock but not pauls fault. Hes a really nice bloke and apologetic. So getting a refund and ordering the equipment minus vivs next week. Will have to get them later locally. Thanks for every1's input. Made me feel better. Was mainly worried it was a scam having been done over in the past. Pheewwww!


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys, got a phone call off paul to get the money back to me sooner. Was relieved that i'd not been had, lol feel stupid now. Gutted about the vivs but hey. Corns will have to wait for an upgrade.


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

reptilekeeping.co.uk, set up in the last few days by the person who used to do all B.J.Herp Supplies IT/ computer work.. i.e. Paul Davis or sometimes Citulski, is blatantly using copyright banners and photos that belong to B.J.Herp Supplies / jerry Cole, the owner of reptilekeeping.com & net, several months after being asked to remove them. The reason reptilekeeping.co.uk was set up in the last few days is because jerry was able to prove that reptilekeeping.net was his domain as is .com and was granted domain access to transfer it out of Paul Davis’s control despite being locked out. By setting up *his* new website with the same name ( reptilekeeping) as the company he used to do work for, and using their copyright images,their customer data base,accounts etc .....shows his total disregard for other people’s property and international laws, and proves without a doubt that he is trying to poach business by deception/association with another companies known branding. This is not only illegal but totally unethical
I would respectfully in the interests of our hobby suggest that people be aware there is a difference between .com / .net and .co.uk, and that people boycott reptilekeeping.co.uk in favour of someone who has been in the hobby for decades, has helped countless thousands over the years get into a fabulous hobby with quality captive bred stock, advice and equipment, buy from Reptilekeeping.com, a new web site being is being developed for jerry at the moment and hopefully he will be live again soon. *Reptilekeeping.net and .com* *are not associated* with reptilekeeping.co.uk in anyway. Buyer beware


----------



## reptilekeeping (May 19, 2009)

Hello to all,
This is a simple message to help put people in the picture and to hopefully explain the situation between myself and Jerry Cole of BJHERP Supplies and the Reptilekeeping domains.
A selection of people have aired their opinions directly from Marc Ormond who has taken it upon himself to give me a character assignation over the situation with the Reptilekeeping domains. 

I am not on hear to bitch or complain or assassinate anyone’s character, just to explain the full story then people can make up their own mind on the situation. 
I started to help Jerry with BJHERP supplies in about 2003 when he had no online ordering system , I registered the Reptilekeeping.net domain on behalf of BJ Herp supplies to build an online website. 

Every aspect of this website was run and controlled by myself from the premises at BJHERP in Dorchester. I was the individual that created and listed all our original eBay listings, dealt with 99% of all e-mails that BJHERP supplies received. 

I was the person who took all the payments over the phone processed orders and packed and dispatched every single order. In effect if you ordered anything in the last 5 years from the Reptilekeeping.net domain or from BJHERP supplies it would have been myself that packed, invoiced and charged your order.

AT NO point was i an employee of BJHERP, seems strange that people think Jerry was my ex-employer as he wasn’t. Jerry has had no employees for over 5 years.
When I decided to do a Degree at the end of last year, it involved me moving from Dorchester and relocating to Essex. The main problem was what we should do with the online-shop that I built.

Jerry did not wish to deal with the work that the Reptilekeeping.net domain brings. We also had to think about the past customers who still had warranty’s on electrical equipment that may need to be returned / refunded. 

As Jerry had never really had any hands on with running the domain and didn’t want to deal with online ordering to that scale in future the following decision between us was formulated. 

I was to continue running the website (Reptilekeeping.net) from the new location, until the hosting account and SSL encryption for the website was to expire (22nd June 2009). This was to allow past customers to find us easily enough, and so returns / replacements would be sent from the new premises. 

When the hosting account expired the domain name Reptilekeeping.net would be returned to BJHERP and the website that I have run for 5 years would be given a new domain name.
The move went ahead in March when my customers would have been informed. Jerry Cole was not interested or did not want to run a Mail order business at the Dorchester Location as he would not have time. 

To say that i stole the website and database is incorrect. As I was the person who built all aspects of the site this belonged to me, just the domain name didn’t. All hosting was from my web hosting account with Siteground.com.

The friendship between me and Jerry went bad for some reason towards the end of May 2009, about 3 months after my move. Jerry demanded the Reptilekeeping.net domain back along with any images / logo’s that were copyrighted. I told Jerry the best time to complete this would be the original date we had decided (22nd June). 

I received an e-mail from my web host in early June explaining that the domain would be transferred back to Jerry within the next few weeks. This was completed on 28th June 2009.
I now own 3 reptile related domains including the following,
www.reptile-shops.co.uk
www.online-reptile-shop.co.uk
www.reptilekeeping.co.uk

Reptilekeeping is a phrase not a copyrighted trademark by BJHERP, anyone can use it i selected it for ease of MY previous customers finding MY website.
The website is built with the software OSCOMMERCE, which is free for anyone to use. 

Jerry Cole had no intention of running another mail order business and up to a few weeks ago was perfectly happy with the way our situation was.
In the last few weeks the only dealings i have had with Jerry is him requesting me to remove the Fiji images from the logo and his domain name to be returned both of which have been completed before the deadline given by him of 13th July 2009.

Why he has decided to take this route i have no idea, as mentioned before it seems Marc Ormond and his friends including louodge have decided to stretch and misinterpret what has happened. Marc has not had the respect to call me and discuss these matters personally.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, i just hope on reading this does explain things in a better light. Please feel free to use any website you choose, Reptilekeeping.com and Reptilekeeping.net do not and will not have a mail order service like it was when i ran the website from there.

If you still want to use us for your great bargains and excellent prices, please do so, and sorry to anyone who thinks i have done something wrong.
Opinions are welcome and i will happily respond to as many as I can.

Regards
Paul Davis
Online Reptile Shop


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

.........


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Very understanding, thanks for clearing that up Paul! Ordered from you, and came quickly. You run a great site, and hope it expands into something bigger and better! : victory:


----------

